# Ack! I messed up Gigi's Miami big time! :(



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

After seeing all the wonderful pictures of the poodles on the Miami clip thread, that clip grew on me more and more, so I got impatient and didn't want to wait until Gigi's hair grew any longer on her legs to try it. 

All was going great shaving down her body not too close, but I decided to see if she'd let me trim her paws, which she hates. So I set the clipper to the shortest setting and Gigi was pretty good about it, but still wouldn't let me get in between her toes (baby steps I guess). Well, stupid me forgets to put the setting up higher to finish trimming any spots I missed on her body, and I started to trim right down to the skin. 

I had no choice after that but to do it all over her body that way. Now she looks like a little pink pig with freckles on her back. My husband just laughed and said it would grow back and doesn't look bad. But I think it's way too short and I ended up nicking her in a couple places. Ugh! She looks so skinny, too. 

Here she is in all her naked glory:










Blurry, but only picture I could get of her standing. Her stance even screams, "Oh, God, How humiliating!":










Hiding between daddy's legs and looking pretty ticked off at me:










Now she's snubbing her nose at me:










Freckles galore:










She wouldn't even look at me here, but still stuck one leg out to look her sexy best:










Grow hair, grow!!!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think she looks fine, I personally love the freckles!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Awww, she looks bashful but cute! Just be careful to prevent sunburn.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

The hair on Newt's body grows exceptionally fast. In a few weeks she'll be furry 

(and the freckles are pretty darned cute  )


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all, but I can't help thinking she looks like a Chinese Crest now...see the resemblance!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sandooch said:


> Thank you all, but I can't help thinking she looks like a Chinese Crest now...see the resemblance!


LMBO!! She looks right sleek, doesn't she. Like a little Sea Lion . . with poms!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> LMBO!! She looks right sleek, doesn't she. Like a little Sea Lion . . with poms!


That's about right. lol I'll have to repost some more pictures of her in 2-3 weeks once her hair has had a chance to grow in a little.

Boy, she is definitely acting like she's mad at me.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that third pic made me giggle!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Problem solved! "Help me, Daddy!"










It's as if she's thinking, "How can this get any worse?"










"Who wants a goodie?" Sure, now she looks at the camera. lol


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ahhh, I think she looks just precious. That evil eye pic is too funny. She'll start to fuzz up in a couple of weeks and her poms will be fuller too!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

She looks like she is covered in velvet. I love the freckles too.

If it makes you feel any better, I did that to my husband one time when I was clipping his hair. I forgot the guard and made a racing strip right up the back of his head, from his neckline to the crown. Oops.....

Paula


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She has a really cute face! Her hair will come back in faster than you think!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I LOVE the pictures, and those freckles are so damned cute! It'll grow faster than you think, and you will have all those pics of a wonderful, funny memory in her life!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't worry, that hair will be back in no time!

I shaved Tate down on the 26th and A and I were just speaking the other day about how fast he gets fuzzy again. He already needs another little trim! Just don't think about it and it'll grow before you know it  (you know... watched pot never boils and all that!)


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I knew you'd all understand (and maybe appreciate the humor in this). The rest of my family, I'm sure, will never let me forget this.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just think how quick and easy bathtime is going to be this summer! And I bet that sweet freckled skin feels amazing.

Foolish question for you experts: Is Gigi's freckled hide typical for a cream poodle? I haven't a clue what the skin on Beau's back looks like. Is it likely to be similarly freckled? Guess poodles are not like tigers, where the color pattern goes all the way to the skin.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the picture where she is giving you the evil eye! Mommy is in the dog house. She looks adorable. You will be laughing at this for years to come. Who knew poodles had freckles?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

littlestitches said:


> She looks like she is covered in velvet. I love the freckles too.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I did that to my husband one time when I was clipping his hair. I forgot the guard and made a racing strip right up the back of his head, from his neckline to the crown. Oops.....
> 
> Paula


Me too!!! Got Bruce's entire head, beard and moustache done, had taken the guard off to do the back of his neck, saw some straggly hairs and BUZZZZZ...took off one sideburn. Good he was good natured about it!

She does look like polka dotted velvet.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love those pics. Her expression is priceless. Too cute


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

She looks adorable and mad LOL!! She sure has the stink-eye but she'll soon forget and be bouncing about, I'm sure!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Just think how quick and easy bathtime is going to be this summer! And I bet that sweet freckled skin feels amazing.
> 
> Foolish question for you experts: Is Gigi's freckled hide typical for a cream poodle? I haven't a clue what the skin on Beau's back looks like. Is it likely to be similarly freckled? Guess poodles are not like tigers, where the color pattern goes all the way to the skin.


From what I was told on this forum, lots of creams with apricots start getting more spots as they reach adulthood and then they start to fade. Like Beau's ears, Gigi's were much more apricot than now, but she has tons more spots on her back. It'll be interesting to see if they fade over the next few months. If not, maybe I'll have a parti-poodle on my hands. LOL


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your compliments and funny stories (I've got a few human haircut stories myself...lol)! I put the sweater on her because she was shivering after I groomed her, but to also hide her skin. ☺ She actually slept up near me and my husband's head last night. Every other night she always sleeps by our feet, but I think she was still cold.

I don't think I'll ever do a Miami clip on her again...at least not myself.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think she looks quite nice like this and I love her freckles. _

_I did the same thing to my apricot a few months back. I was doing a Dutch. I chaned the blade to shave her ff and forgot it was on and buzzed a line right down her back. My husband laughed too! He called it her runway and suggested we dye it red!! Ahl, well, the hair does grown back._


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Yikes Haircut*

Well one good thing about Poodles, is their coat grows back fast! In a few weeks..it will be a distant memory. One thing I would say is she might be sensitive to the direct sun so watch for that..otherwise..she will certainly be cool!:beauty:


----------



## RBMishka (Jul 5, 2011)

I like it--what size blade did you use on her body? My poor pup might end up like this! LOL


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwwwe, Gigi looks soo cute! I love the 3rd picture "Momma, what did you do to me"! I betcha she will sure feel cooler with your California weather!


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh, she is cute!! But, like mentioned above, use sunblock if goes outside.. My little guy that has passed away got a short doo and got a sunburn.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm also learning to groom my own poodle and have made plenty of mistakes. I have to say I love the sexy shot of her. That dainty leg that looks so posed cracks me up.

My best friend made that mistake once while doing her own hair. She put an almost bald strip on the back of her head then tried to make the rest match it. She was going to my brother's Christmas party at work and ended up looking like Hitler. I'll tell you, it was damned hard to not laugh when I saw it. I think she would have started crying if I did. Even now I think she's mortified when she thinks of it. 

Thanks for sharing. It makes us all feel we are in good company.
Lynn


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your comforting words and funny stories. It's been almost a weeks now since I clipped Gigi, and I can't believe how quickly her hair has grown out already. I'll have to post another picture of her in a couple weeks. That's when it'll look just right.

RBMishka, I believe I used a #10 blade on her.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Aw, poor little dog. She does look like a Chinese Crested. But she does have pretty skin, and at least she will be cool in the summer.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

LOL---your captions and her expressions are hilarious! Their hair grows ssssoooo fast so I'm sure she'll be covered in no time. And hey, it will be nice and even once it grows out.


----------

